# the perfect primarch?



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

ok guys i have an interesting proposal for u all;

your mission is to try and work out which of the current crop of actors would b perfect for playing the primarchs

this is primarily based on voice as lets face it any movie would v likely b cgi

im gonna kick it off by saying i think that sean pertwee would be fantastic as either Kurze OR Corax; i dunno in my mind he would do v well as either!


over to u


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

demonictalkin56 said:


> OK guys I have an interesting proposal for you all;
> 
> Your mission is to try and work out which of the current crop of actors would be perfect for playing the Primarchs.
> 
> ...


It's such a small thing but it annoys the hell out of me!

Back on topic, I would of said Terrence Stamp before I saw the Ultramarines movie but he sounded thoroughly uninterested in the film. 
Ian McKellen could be good, a very powerful voice, I could even see him making a good Horus or maybe Mortarion.


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

I think Josh Holloway would be be a good candidate to play Lion'el Johnson


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Gotta say Patrick Stewart. Probably for Dorn, but I could see him playing any of the loyal primarchs. Except for Russ.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Oh, and simply for the spectacle, Samuel Jackson for Vulkan.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Josh Holloway? Really? I somehow just don't picture the Lion as a southern yank.....just doesn't sound right for any of the primarchs.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

idk for who but i would like these guys as primarchs. BRUCE WILLIS, RAY LIOTTA, JOHN TRAVOLTA, KURT RUSSELL, TOM HANKS, Denzel Washinton as APLHARIUS, CHUCK NORRIS, etc.. shit man idk. But they need to make a horus heresy movie! and make it bigtime!


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Angel of Blood said:


> Josh Holloway? Really? I somehow just don't picture the Lion as a southern yank.....just doesn't sound right for any of the primarchs.


I can hear Daniel Craigs from the new Bonds movies as the LION.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Vin Diseal as Khan.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Tanrel said:


> Oh, and simply for the spectacle, Samuel Jackson for Vulkan.


YES.

"Enough is enough! I have had it with these motherf*ckin' heretics in this motherf*ckin' Imperium!" -Vulkan, shortly before his disappearance


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The only one I could ever see as having an American accent is, maybe, Horus or, really big maybe, the Lion, but not a southern accent. Most of the primarchs seem like pretentious cunts and, honestly, that narrows the field down to Americans, French and Brits.... They also happen to be evil geniuses so that puts then in German/Brit territory. Not trying to be rude, y'all simply sound that way to an American, though Brits actually pull off wise good guy too.

Actually, I see the Lion as being French.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I think ian mckellen's a good choice. Simon pegg as russ? Horus has to be russian! Perturabo has to be german or nick frost


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

How is Horus Russian? That is the last accent I would list him as before you move into the Asian, African and middle eastern accents.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

yeah i don't know why but i see brit accents as doing well here although i do think Nathan Fillion should be included as poss Fulgrim and here's one that's out there; Adam Baldwin as the Lion! He is v good in chuck!
Chiwetel Ejiofor as Vulkan also

anyone else think a 40k project especially something like the heresy would be better in a HBO style series?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Question: is English your second or first language? Seems like it is your first, so would you please stop butchering it? Really, it isn't that hard to take another few seconds to add capitalization and punctuation.... or to finish your words for that matter.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

english 1st language and while it isn't perfect it is legible.

anyway, some people have mentioned patrick stewart and ian mckellan and i thought if we add john hurt in there we have the 3 voices of the emperor. I had it in my mind that when the emp spoke that the voices spoke in unison with foci upon the different voices for different inflections; good idea?


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

Angel of Blood said:


> Josh Holloway? Really? I somehow just don't picture the Lion as a southern yank.....just doesn't sound right for any of the primarchs.


Yeah i know that is a problem, the solution is to dub it with someone else's voice over his :biggrin:

but i would he looks pretty similiar to Lion'el


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

demonictalkin56 said:


> english 1st language and while it isn't perfect it is legible.


Legible is one thing, laziness is another. You have a full qwerty keyboard in front of you and you are posting on a forum, not writing a text message. No one expects perfection and we all make mistakes from time to time. It's not a race, surely you have the time to hold down the Shift Key at the beginning of a sentence? Putting the 'e' at the end of 'be' cant take more than a millisecond.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

'anyway, some people have mentioned patrick stewart and ian mckellan and i thought if we add john hurt in there we have the 3 voices of the emperor. I had it in my mind that when the emp spoke that the voices spoke in unison with foci upon the different voices for different inflections; good idea?'

right aside from my lack of capital letters is this a good idea do you think?


----------



## Kickback (May 9, 2008)

James Earl Jones!
Not sure who for though, his voice is amazing, if he was whispering sweet nothings in my ear I'd do as he asked, no lie


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

How about Jones for Dorn?

also, Peter Stromare as Perturabo?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm going all off voices btw, as they would have to be CGI, the primarchs are simply to much for an actor to capture.

Russ has to be a deepish scottish accent in my mind. Gerrard Butler perhaps would do the job.

Vulkan, a deep calming baritone voice. I'm thinking George Harris would be spot on.

Liam Neeson has to be in there somewhere. Rogal Dorn would do, but he could fit quite a few i think.

For The Khan? Ken Watanabe could do it off the top of my head.

Sean Pertwee for Kurze, pehaps even Fulgrim.

Loads of other actors floating round in my head, can't think which primarch to pin them on though. At the end of the day though no high pitched accents, mostly all english or soft american, by which i mean not the souther states mostly(no offence). Will think on it more.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

For some reason i think Christopher Lee(Saruman from LoTR) for Magnus the Red.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

In terms of how many good voices he is capable of I would have to also volunteer Peter Serafinowicz (may or may not be correct spelling)


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

CHUCK NORRIS AS LEMAN RUSS!!!!!

(normal letters so that the caps lock can stay...)


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

For Lion El'Johnson i would probably say someone who i believe may look like him:

Viggo Mortensen


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hugh Jackman as Russ
Christian Bale as Alpharius
Sam Worthington as Dorn


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hugo Weaving as Corax
Orlando Bloom as Fulgrim


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

zerachiel76 said:


> Christian Bale as Alpharius


:laugh: Is he going to do his Batman voice?


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Emperor- Morgan Freeman
Lion- Liam Neeson
Fulgrim-Gean Simmons 
Perturabo- Tim Curry
Jaghatai Khan- Jet Lee
Leman Russ- Vladimir Kulich
Rogal Dorn- Rebecca Black (I picture Dorn to be whiney and annoying) But probably really like Patrick Stewart 
Night Haunter- Christian Bale as batman
Sanguinius- Ewan McGregor
Ferrus Manus- Stephen Hawking
Angron- Hugo Weaving
Roboute Guilliman- Tim Allan “Roboute Lightyear to the rescue!”
Mortarion- James Earl Jones
Magnus the Red- Frank Oz
Horus- Alan Rickman
Lorgar- Christopher Lee
Vulkan- Michael Clarke Duncan
Corax- Antonio Banderas
Alpharius- Christopher Walkin
[/SIZE]


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

Sean Bean as Leman Russ definitely. The guy off 300 as Angron.


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> :laugh: Is he going to do his Batman voice?


Definitely :biggrin:



jack said:


> The guy off 300 as Angron.


Simply brilliant idea + rep :goodpost:

THIS.... IS.... ANGRON


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

If anyone is going to do the voice for Angron it's Mel Gibson


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Angron should be Lou Ferrigno hands down lol


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Some how this just doesn't sound like Angron


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Klaivex said:


> Emperor- Morgan Freeman
> Lion- Liam Neeson
> Fulgrim-Gean Simmons
> Perturabo- Tim Curry
> ...


well that's the budget for the whole film gone, it will have to be a Radio play instead


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

gerrard butler, Russ


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Klaivex said:


> Ferrus Manus- Stephen Hawking
> [/size]


Simply, yes.


----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

I know this was not technically the question, but Bill Nighy as Malcador?

Also, noone going to mention Ralph Finnes? I doubt this is actually true but on his imdb page it says he has a brother called Magnus .... he was literally made for this role. 


Thats all I have for now, but as a side note, are any of the veterans of heresy annoyed when an old thread gets resurrected? I was just wondering because of the many interesting threads I have missed through not being around at the time.


----------



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

gen.ahab said:


> :laugh: Is he going to do his Batman voice?


Haha, the second I thought about Christian Bale, I immediately imagined him saying, "I am Alpharius" in his Dark Knight voice. That'd be awesome.

Having Samuel Jackson as Vulkan is a silly idea. We need some Curtis James Jackson the Third.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Kickback said:


> James Earl Jones!
> Not sure who for though, his voice is amazing, if he was whispering sweet nothings in my ear I'd do as he asked, no lie


that's why he should voice the emperor


----------

